# Fireproof rigid indistructable board



## John Dieterich (Jan 12, 2013)

I am building a commercial smoker to cook and smoke beef, pork, sausage etc. The unit is 4 feet by four feet and 12 feet long. It will have a two heavy metal lids(with counter weights to allow top loading).I am
looking for a material to face the inside bottom of the two lids that would provide some insulation and a cushion or gasket when the lid is closed and rests on the sides of the pit. Temperature would be 225 to 400 degrees as the firebox is outside the unit and only the heated air and smoke enter. Thanks


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

is there any way to insulate outside the metal, to keep the insulation out of the smoke/moisture inside the cooker? that would also give you more options for insulation. most insulation (readily available) will get crud on the food. roxul makes a very high temp insulation, but you'd want it completely encased, as i understand it is nasty. also, i think their regular wall insulation will take those temps no sweat, but, again, on the outside and encased. for a gasket, any plumbing supply place should have boiler door gasket material. whatcha cookin'?


----------

